# HP 8770W



## jhelton48 (Dec 28, 2021)

HP 8770W

i7 3630QM
8GB Memory
AMD M4000 1GB video
Backlit keyboard
BD rom drive

Will be upgrading it to

Nvidia GTX 970M 6GB
16GB Memory
24OGB Lexar SSD
Ordered Nvidia heatsink

Work in progress


----------



## Toothless (Dec 28, 2021)

Sooo is this a build log? Might want it moved to the proper forum.


----------



## jhelton48 (Dec 28, 2021)

Not really. Just posting it. Thank you

This is my HP 8740W that i did last year.


----------



## jhelton48 (Jan 17, 2022)

Toothless here is your build!

Everything that i took out of the laptop. Cleaned the cpu heatsink because it was nasty. The heatsink fan was nasty also. So i had to clean it also. Memory was 8gb so that is out also. AMD heatsink and video card will be replaced.


----------



## jhelton48 (Jan 17, 2022)

Now putting in the good.

16gb Samsung memory
Nvidia GTX 970M
Nvidia K4000 heatsink and clean fan
i7 3630QM left it in

Put in a 160gb hdd to verify working

Have ordered 16gb more memory
Ordered 2 Samsund EVO 500gb SSD's
Will post pictures when finished

Thank you


----------



## jhelton48 (Jan 22, 2022)

16gb more memory
Samsung EVO 500gb x2

Windows Experiense Index


----------



## jhelton48 (Jan 27, 2022)

Upgraded

i7 3740Q
HDD Caddy with 1tb hdd

Windows Experiense Index

Done!

Toothless​


----------



## jhelton48 (Jan 31, 2022)

Upgraded to Windows 10 Pro


----------

